# New Queen Cell



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

That is a cup, not a cell. Dont' sweat it, they almost always have a couple around. 

Keith


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

When I started my first hive last year my bees built several queen cups, It really worried Mom and I. Nothing has happend to this day. 10 to 1 there empty and your bees are just building them "in case".

Here's a pic of my bees from last year:










-Nathanael


----------



## kawayanan (Aug 11, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the info. Its nice to know that my bees are being good boy scouts...girls scouts...whatever, being prepared.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

what type of bees are they? Russians will have cups ready to go.


----------



## kawayanan (Aug 11, 2006)

Chef Isaac said:


> what type of bees are they? Russians will have cups ready to go.


They were packages from Wilbanks in Ga. (got them through Brushy Mountain). I believe they are Italian (they weren't sold as anything but bees  ).


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

When they start looking elongated and have white around the edges that is the time to take notice. 

If I see one I usually take a peek to see if there are eggs in it. Sometimes there may be an egg that was just laid in it and they haven't started working on the cell just like the one I found yesterday. That is most often a very early warning that there is congestion, and they are thinking of swarming. 

Yours is just a harmless cup but always keep an eye on them. They will be your first clue that something is amiss.


----------



## beekeepman (May 21, 2007)

Looking at Kawayn's photo, the cell above the queen cell is a drone cell, right? (Learning to identify)


----------

